# Dry Feta & Yield Quantities



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I made some feta this week...dry dry dry...not sure what I did wrong? It hung for about 3 hours. Also, if I may complain, the yeild of cheese was almost not even worth the effort  Remind me again why in the beginning of lactation the yield is so low?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I think, and I'm not real experience, so maybe I'm just jabbering, but the yield is low I think because the milk is lower in solids (fat, protein, lactose). As lactation goes along, the solids per volume increase.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You need higher BF milk and you may have used too much rennet which can make a dense, rubbery curd which when hung to drain turns into a tough lump. I use single strength veal rennet at 1 tsp to 4 gallons of milk with a yield of around 4-6 pounds of drained curd. I do not press this curd, just cube it and put it in the salt brine. I have extrermely high milk solids right now which is making excellent cheese. My does freshened starting in Feb./March, so many are just peaking in their production now.


----------

